# Who got what at Basildon?



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

I got myself 4 Steno Geckos, and a Crested Gecko


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Was there but am skint after buying JCP last weekend, wanted to buy the Indian Rock python though! Only £200 as well...
Ben


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

*what did you get from Basildon??*

come on then what did everyone get from basildon show
am i too early with this thread?? :| lol
what time does it finish??
please excuse the cruddy pics lol but i gots:
this prickly stick








a salem ornamental (poecilotheria formosa)








blue pink toe (avicularia sp. surinam)








a phillipene whip scorpion (unknown sp.)

also a tub of feeder roaches
A DRAGONHEAD KATYDID!! yayyy lol
and a really small hierodula parviceps mantid nymph
:grin1:


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

oppps lol didnt realise how big those pics were 
ahh well
:grin1:


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

ohhh lol i jus did this same thread haha
:grin1:


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Nothing too far away !


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

merged lol
Thanks Ally for the geckos 
when i go the stenos i was told one was gravid


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Trice said:


> I got myself 4 Steno Geckos, and a Crested Gecko


ooh i saw the stenos they were cute!! anyone see that stunning Nephrurus amyae? :mf_dribble:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

didnt see any steneos :'( *cries*.
got an axy 2 leos a crestie and a gargole


----------



## RoninUK (Aug 30, 2007)

I got a pair of hatchling African House Snakes (het for patternless) and then also got a hatchling Cave Racer (but not at the show).

I really fancied the Aurora House Snakes but dont have time to tempt them to feed on a regular basis at the moment so I left them. There were a few nice snakes around - the Speckled Madagascan Hognose was a beauty and there were some lovely little Irian Jaya x Papuan carpets too. 

All in all quite a display of self control on my part to limit it to 3 snakes today.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

I can't believe i didn't see any common boas


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

I got a cup of coffee and that was it!


----------



## pam b (Mar 3, 2005)

No, i didnt buy anything either, only cans of coke and food ect, then sat outside yakking while the kids played.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Fangio said:


> I got a cup of coffee and that was it!


Male or female? Any particular morph or just a normal? Any pics? :lol2:


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

Does anybody know who was selling snakes next to the keyrings etc???
i got a royal python hes beautiful if i do say so myself lol but i need his age for insurance and also want to know how many rat pups hes on : victory:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Fixx said:


> Male or female? Any particular morph or just a normal? Any pics? :lol2:


I can't remember the exact morph......think it's may've been the Dowe Egberts variety. I was holding it one minute and then sadly it disappeared so unable to take pics


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Trice said:


> I can't believe i didn't see any common boas


?????I saw loads!
Ben


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

shiva&kaa123 said:


> ?????I saw loads!
> Ben


me too

Seems Greg was walking around with his eyes shut!


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

i was just thinking that lol but to be fair i coudlnt see much everywhere i moved ppl followed lol


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

Fangio said:


> me too
> 
> Seems Greg was walking around with his eyes shut!


 
:lol2: he must have just opened them when i saw him then lol


----------



## pam b (Mar 3, 2005)

Beardies said:


> Does anybody know who was selling snakes next to the keyrings etc???
> i got a royal python hes beautiful if i do say so myself lol but i need his age for insurance and also want to know how many rat pups hes on : victory:


PM Rachel132002, if its the seller i think she bought the baby Pied. So she'll know who it was.


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

OMG i saw a pied and now i WANT ONE lol just need to rob a bank first : victory:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Beardies said:


> :lol2: he must have just opened them when i saw him then lol


Nah he's just painted some eyes on his eyelids to fool people, he was sleepwalking really:lol2:


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

Fangio said:


> Nah he's just painted some eyes on his eyelids to fool people, he was sleepwalking really:lol2:


lol wow i must remember that for future reference : victory:


----------



## pam b (Mar 3, 2005)

For anyone who didnt know which one i was i was the lady with the long pinkish pony tail wearing combats.
Come say hi next time, i dont bite, my kids might but i dont.: victory:


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

MUWAHAHAHAHA

I got :
a preordered ultra-anery corn (cheers nige/paul)
a preordered 900g female royal (cheers to geckopolis)
2 Cresties and a bit of blue tack (cheers Nerys)
a tail end of a female pied i'll pay for the other lot of it somepoint soon 

The people next to the keyring stand (over on the far left of hall) was Royal Python Morphs which is Midge.

Rach


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

pam b said:


> For anyone who didnt know which one i was i was the lady with the long pinkish pony tail wearing combats.
> Come say hi next time, i dont bite, my kids might but i dont.: victory:


I saw yooooou : victory: lol now i know who you are i didnt before hand


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

rachel132002 said:


> MUWAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> The people next to the keyring stand (over on the far left of hall) was Royal Python Morphs which is Midge.
> ...


These guys were awesome, if I'd had the money I wold have bought out half their stock!:smile:
Ben


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

pam b said:


> For anyone who didnt know which one i was i was the lady with the long pinkish pony tail wearing combats.
> Come say hi next time, i dont bite, my kids might but i dont.: victory:


I didn't see you


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

rachel132002 said:


> MUWAHAHAHAHA
> 
> I got :
> a preordered ultra-anery corn (cheers nige/paul)
> ...


 
okey dokey thanks very much


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

pam b said:


> For anyone who didnt know which one i was i was the lady with the long pinkish pony tail wearing combats.
> Come say hi next time, i dont bite, my kids might but i dont.: victory:


I didnt notice you.


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

didnt buy anything...the only torts i saw looked manky 

i got there early i only saw athravan and her OH lol

was a bit cramped in there


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Andy b 1 said:


> didnt buy anything...the only torts i saw looked manky
> 
> i got there early i only saw athravan and her OH lol
> 
> was a bit cramped in there


Yeah I think they broke their record for attendance at shows

Was a good one though IMO:no1:


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

yeh it was packed lol i saw the tortoises too i really was tempted with the adult corns till i saw they were male lol
Heres my new addition:


----------



## Ava_Banana (May 4, 2007)

It was a bit crowded.......


....we got our first beardie!










...and a box of cricks....:lol2:


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Wish I'd had more money, does anybody who was there later in the day know if that Indian Rock python got sold?
Ben


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

shiva&kaa123 said:


> Wish I'd had more money, does anybody who was there later in the day know if that Indian Rock python got sold?
> Ben


I didn't see it


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

wished i could have gone really... looks like you all had a good time


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

It was at the Royal Python Morphs stall...
Ben


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

:lol2: i had my plans change at last min so didnt know i was still going till today and got there at 1 i wasnt there too long bout hour or so max cos i had a headache and im suffering with a bad back atm too


----------



## DaveyWavey (Jun 7, 2007)

I came back with a male 06 honduran milksnake and a male 07 kenyan sand boa.


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

oh i saw them too they are sooooooo cute


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

I found myself really interested in the Ts for the first time ever but my dad is pretty phobic and I think that might take some SERIOUS persuasion!
Ben


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

im terrified of spider scorpions and millipedes etc lol and when i saw the tub with scorpions with no lid on omg i nearly died :lol2:


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

Fangio said:


> I got a cup of coffee and that was it!


wow that willpower of yours is great you should bottle it ! : victory:



cornmorphs said:


> wished i could have gone really... looks like you all had a good time


me to dude, sounds like it was a lot better than barking! oh well next time!!


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

But they're so cool! Scorpions are a little boring but the Ts were really beautiful! Couldn't believe the prices either, £25 for 5!
Ben


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

euuugggghhhhh they freak me out even caterpillars lol


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

:lol2: Not to everyone's taste I suppose!
Ben


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

shiva&kaa123 said:


> :lol2: Not to everyone's taste I suppose!
> Ben


:lol2:


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

anyone see those really unhealthy looking hermann tortoises next to the fish things?


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

The fish things?:lol2: Yeah, they didn't look happy
Ben


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

fish things... you mean axys!!! hehe 

got one of them!
his anme is Mr Lister


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i got an axy










a crestie










and a garg










and two leso for my mate


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

i bought some crickets, locusts, and a giant log!!  woot woot put me on the big spenders list


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

powder puff girl i think i saw u there!! 

were u with 2 blokes?


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

powderpuff_girl said:


> i bought some crickets, locusts, and a giant log!!  woot woot put me on the big spenders list


ANY PICS... :lol2:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

powderpuff_girl said:


> i bought some crickets, locusts, and a giant log!!  woot woot put me on the big spenders list


I didn't see you:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

pixie_bex said:


> wow that willpower of yours is great you should bottle it ! : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> me to dude, sounds like it was a lot better than barking! oh well next time!!


Wanna buy some? I'll do you a discount!

And yes it was better IMO


----------



## Nienna (Jan 17, 2007)

I got:

1 albino female leopard gecko (prearranged - Thanks PSGeckos!)
1 Tegu (prearranged for Sstshito - thanks Martin!)

And that was it  Had a look about and really fancied that Super giant male form Welsh Reptile Breeders but just couldn't justify it yet. Was pleasently surprised with the selection of animals available and would -maybe- consider the 4 hour trip again (had to go this year to pick things up. Sadly our arranged picker-upper couldn't make it last miunte).

Fancied some of those Tartar Sand boas too.


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Only brought some hoppers for myself but did come home with a beautiful c.b royal for my nephew from royal python morphs only cost £30 i wanted to buy the male & female patternless anery corns but didnt see them til after i'd got the royal and i didnt have enough cash left

met wohic trice fangio nerys snakes r grreat & trese

mark & liz


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

i got there as soon as it opened and i think i saw athravan


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> Only brought some hoppers for myself but did come home with a beautiful c.b royal for my nephew from royal python morphs only cost £30 i wanted to buy the male & female patternless anery corns but didnt see them til after i'd got the royal and i didnt have enough cash left
> 
> met wohic trice fangio nerys snakes r grreat & trese
> 
> mark & liz


Ah you got the royal in the end then! Was good to meet you guys


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

Andy b 1 said:


> powder puff girl i think i saw u there!!
> 
> were u with 2 blokes?


yes yes they r my body guards


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

powderpuff_girl said:


> yes yes they r my body guards


Tops didn't go.....no need for bodyguards!:lol2:


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

sparkle said:


> ANY PICS... :lol2:


actually i might post a pic of it in the viv soon coz it is a pretty awesome log!!


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

powderpuff_girl said:


> yes yes they r my body guards


2 blond blokes? and did u say u were scared of T's?


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

Fangio said:


> Tops didn't go.....no need for bodyguards!:lol2:


lol good point!!!! i new greg would b there tho


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

Andy b 1 said:


> 2 blond blokes? and did u say u were scared of T's?


one was blonde yeah the other is BIG and dark!!! oh yes i was shitting myself when i saw a whole massive table of spiders!!! actually let out a couple of tears!!! god i hate em with a passion


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

lol i saw you then :razz: you walked past me with 2 blokes saying u were going to run out of you saw any spiders or summat like that lol


----------



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

i got a BRB, Western hognose, Hypo Motlet Corn and Striped Amel. Would have loved a GTP Biak as isaw a few and was very tempted, there my dream snake but haven't planned for one yet and seeing as i'm new to snakes i thought it best to wait till i have more experience with these babies!!! I will def get onein the future though. Pics of my babies are on the snake section....


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

Andy b 1 said:


> lol i saw you then :razz: you walked past me with 2 blokes saying u were going to run out of you saw any spiders or summat like that lol


lol sounds about right!!! to b honest i totally forgot there would b spiders there!!! that would b me


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

powderpuff_girl said:


> lol sounds about right!!! to b honest i totally forgot there would b spiders there!!! that would b me


lol wish i said hi now


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

Andy b 1 said:


> lol wish i said hi now


u should have!!! next show ill get a tshirt printed saying powderpuff_girl RFUK lol then everyone will see me  the problem is im so bloody tiny that no one else is on my level!!! i cant see over crowds!! on the plus side i can get in as a child lol


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

I personally, to my amazement, came away empty handed!
But I did have to lend my mum £10 to get a Crestie from Nerys!
She also got a Giant Leopard Gecko so she's all smiles this evening.

I've also arranged to buy a pair of Woma's from a breeder near me! So that's me skint for about a year!

I myself went and picked up a Blonde Blood Python after the show, she is an absolute stunner! rarely seen in the UK as well!


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> I personally, to my amazement, came away empty handed!
> But I did have to lend my mum £10 to get a Crestie from Nerys!
> She also got a Giant Leopard Gecko so she's all smiles this evening.
> 
> ...


Post pics!


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> I personally, to my amazement, came away empty handed!
> But I did have to lend my mum £10 to get a Crestie from Nerys!
> She also got a Giant Leopard Gecko so she's all smiles this evening.
> 
> ...


did u see the baby tree pythons? yellow ones? awesome!!!


----------



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

i'm sure i saw trice and a blonde girl walking into the place but didn't say anything as i wasn't sure. dunno if anyone noticed me, i was wearing a pink t-shirt with small black stripes, jeans, and light brown cap. plus blonde girlfriend close to hand also wearing a pink top heheh must of looked like a right couple of dandy's!


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

where the f*** was nerys!!

at 11 i looked everywhere for her but couldnt find her.....even some bloke said "nerys is down there" ....i was like "WHERE"!!!!
:lol2: :lol2:

i was wearin black shirt, jeans, hair spiked up was hanging around the india star torts a lot, dunno if anyone saw me lol


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Andy b 1 said:


> where the f*** was nerys!!
> 
> at 11 i looked everywhere for her but couldnt find her.....even some bloke said "nerys is down there" ....i was like "WHERE"!!!!
> :lol2: :lol2:


I didn't see her either


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Nerys was everywhere! She went off on a rampage trying to find me £5 change! :lol2:

I did see the young GTP's, after experiencing them before, I'm not likely to go down that route again, had 2 a few years back, both never fed and gradually starved to death. They're gorgeous but not for me!

And as for pics, I'll try and get some up tonight!

I think i saw a few people, but then I think I'm crazy, I saw Nerys obviously, Wohic and Mark (Liz and Mark) due to name badges! lol and probably more, but I don't focus on the people!

Did anybody see me? Kind of a Lumberjack jacket? :lol2:
Ickle goatee and dark messy hair?


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> Nerys was everywhere! She went off on a rampage trying to find me £5 change! :lol2:
> 
> I did see the young GTP's, after experiencing them before, I'm not likely to go down that route again, had 2 a few years back, both never fed and gradually starved to death. They're gorgeous but not for me!
> 
> ...


Nope I was looking out for ya but didn't see you

I did see a few members though


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

didnt see nerys :'( anyone see graham abd me?.... me wearing long flowers dress, graham ginger hair and hoody and combats?


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> didnt see nerys :'( anyone see graham abd me?.... me wearing long flowers dress, graham ginger hair and hoody and combats?


nope sorry


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Fangio said:


> Nope I was looking out for ya but didn't see you
> 
> I did see a few members though


Next show we'll have to arrange some form of a meet then! I'm useless, I see someone and think yes, no, yes, no, yes, no oh sod it! :lol2:


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

lol id be up for that^^


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Fangio said:


> nope sorry


:'( !!


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> Next show we'll have to arrange some form of a meet then! I'm useless, I see someone and think yes, no, yes, no, yes, no oh sod it! :lol2:


yeah I kept thinking a few people I saw might've been Nerys but didn't want to look like a mental to some random stranger!

I was pointed out who a few members are but didn't speak to them.

Saw a few though, mainly ones I've already met +Liz and gan1.

If I ever have money and you have malaysian hatchlings at the same time then I'm coming to see you anyhow!:no1:


----------



## Torres13 (Aug 30, 2007)

ever see any1 with a liverpool shirt with torres on the back, its gona be me, my call card for the shows


----------



## Rob_in_essex (May 10, 2007)

We got a GTP and a female Red tail boa. :no1:

We were introduced to a few members by Fangio but cant remember any names except Darkdan.

It was a good show with a wide range of reps IMO 

Im a lot poorer than I was before the show LOL


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Rob_in_essex said:


> We got a GTP and a female Red tail boa. :no1:
> 
> We were introduced to a few members by Fangio but cant remember any names except Darkdan.
> 
> It was a good show with a wide range of reps IMO


And a nice choice it was too!:no1:
Good to see you guys!

I didn't see the RTB! Post pics when you can! (have you done a saddle count?)


----------



## gizmogecko (Jun 3, 2007)

Torres13 said:


> ever see any1 with a liverpool shirt with torres on the back, its gona be me, my call card for the shows


Oh no!! You haven't got Torres on the back of your shirt!! We've had him all of five minutes!!:roll::naughty:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

poor you rob, that darkdan is a real twat. 

Nice GTP


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

I got two very nice 6 foot red tail boas and a few bugs


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Fangio said:


> yeah I kept thinking a few people I saw might've been Nerys but didn't want to look like a mental to some random stranger!
> 
> I was pointed out who a few members are but didn't speak to them.
> 
> ...


Well that's a good thing cos they're being intoroduced next week! 
Along with a 2nd pair of Borneo's as there was a decent demand this year for them!


----------



## Torres13 (Aug 30, 2007)

gizmogecko said:


> Oh no!! You haven't got Torres on the back of your shirt!! We've had him all of five minutes!!:roll::naughty:


he's a keeper tho, ive always like him, ive got a spain shirt with him on from the world cup last year!


----------



## Master_Of_Darkness (Sep 18, 2007)

Wish I could have afforded one of those baby green tree pythons, and the rock monitor from captive bred


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

i thought it was a really good show....a lot to offer to cater to mosts intrests..good prices too and some very nice adult animals especially kingsnakes,milksnakes and corns
i didn't see many off here but probably in the bar area(not that i blame you like haha) but ones i did meet i found you all very nice to speak to


----------



## Rob_in_essex (May 10, 2007)

Fangio said:


> And a nice choice it was too!:no1:
> Good to see you guys!
> 
> I didn't see the RTB! Post pics when you can! (have you done a saddle count?)


The RTB is curled up in her temporary hide at the moment digesting a small mouse 

No saddle count as yet figured she was hungry when she struck her glass tank :lol2:



darkdan99 said:


> poor you rob, that darkdan is a real twat.
> 
> Nice GTP


Yeah, shame he didnt get tagged while playing with my new GTP, I was hoping to find out how much damage they can do :lol2:


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

only a leo for me wanted another beardie


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Rob_in_essex said:


> The RTB is curled up in her temporary hide at the moment digesting a small mouse
> 
> No saddle count as yet figured she was hungry when she struck her glass tank :lol2:
> 
> ...


Not alot mate, 

Big teethes but they are small. Wait a year or 3 and you'll be in lost of pain.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Rob_in_essex said:


> The RTB is curled up in her temporary hide at the moment digesting a small mouse
> 
> No saddle count as yet figured she was hungry when she struck her glass tank :lol2:
> 
> ...


That's fair enough....at least you know she feeds!!!!

I too wanted Dan to get mauled by the giant mean GTP!:lol2:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> Well that's a good thing cos they're being intoroduced next week!
> Along with a 2nd pair of Borneo's as there was a decent demand this year for them!


:no1: I'm off to mug some ol' ladies!:lol2:


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Well if any of you guys are ever down Reading way, your always welcome to pop in for a cuppa and I might even make some cakes too.. or muffins.. rofl.. 

Liz


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

we should try and arrange a meet before crimbo, go out for a meal or something........ but not like the summer one where everyone stood poor old Nigey Bear up!!!


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

I got there about 9.30, well before the show started (thank god i did car park was well packed lol ) was a very good turn out whilst i was there. But had a medical emergancy so had to go early:-x.
I got 
1:1 bloodreds from Lexcorn
0:1 anery ultramel from paul (twodogs)


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

pixie_bex said:


> we should try and arrange a meet before crimbo, go out for a meal or something........ but not like the summer one where everyone stood poor old Nigey Bear up!!!


sounds like a good idea.. but make it soon as I will be out of action for 3 months after my back operation... If I ever get sorted that is..


Liz


----------



## Rob_in_essex (May 10, 2007)

Fangio said:


> That's fair enough....at least you know she feeds!!!!
> 
> I too wanted Dan to get mauled by the giant mean GTP!:lol2:


Yes... sideways with blood all over the kitchen roll that she is on :lol2:

She hasn't had a drink yet tho.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> Well if any of you guys are ever down Reading way, your always welcome to pop in for a cuppa and I might even make some cakes too.. or muffins.. rofl..
> 
> Liz


Cakes and muffins! Count me in!:no1:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

*starts baking cakes


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

Fangio said:


> :no1: I'm off to mug some ol' ladies!:lol2:


mug me anyday mate


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

* as a distraction to steal Zeus.

I gotta have a cuddle at some point 

Still up for whoreing him out in a few years?


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

leogirl said:


> only a leo for me wanted another beardie


gladyou finally decided on what to get lol like i said if it was for you the mrs cant complain about not being a beardie lol wheres the pics sorry i had to shoot off had to get back with the snake but also cos i was getting a lift was unfair as i was dropped there and collected later lol i see your shadow too :lol2: in the disguise of trice


----------



## trese (Oct 2, 2006)

i me mark n liz with kelly, was looking for nerys an wohic but couldn't see them also was looking for athravon 

i got:
2 cresties
1 gargoyle
2 dwarf sungazers
1 murphy's pattenles leo
an a beardie from crawlin


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

Well saw a few familiar faces, but no one seemed too interested to say hello  
Thanks to Nienna for picking up Kiora, enjoy her, she's a lovely gecko 

We bought this little girly from Dave Davies, our first ever royal


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Andy b 1 said:


> mug me anyday mate


Errrr.....:?



Rob_in_essex said:


> Yes... sideways with blood all over the kitchen roll that she is on :lol2:
> 
> She hasn't had a drink yet tho.


Messy eaters are always fun to watch!


darkdan99 said:


> * as a distraction to steal Zeus.
> 
> I gotta have a cuddle at some point
> 
> Still up for whoreing him out in a few years?


I'm not cuddling you Dan no matter how much you ask!

Yeah I am......he's the best hebitch in my manstable.....if I had two more mangina's like him I'd be a millionaire!:lol2:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

PSGeckos said:


> Well saw a few familiar faces, but no one seemed too interested to say hello
> Thanks to Nienna for picking up Kiora, enjoy her, she's a lovely gecko
> 
> We bought this little girly from Dave Davies, our first ever royal


Very nice! Maybe you should'a said hello first!


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

OW i want a cuddle Mathew


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> Only brought some hoppers for myself but did come home with a beautiful c.b royal for my nephew from royal python morphs only cost £30 i wanted to buy the *male & female patternless anery corns* but didnt see them til after i'd got the royal and i didnt have enough cash left
> 
> met wohic trice fangio nerys snakes r grreat & trese
> 
> mark & liz


They were stunning!!!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

who was teh person selling leos on blue gravel?


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Someone asked earlier about whether the indian python was sold? i dont think it was.... i was banned from selling my dwarf african rock python, part of the super snake group so a no no at shows. 

did buy a very pretty pair of 100% het albino blairs phase grey banded kings. its just a shame they are hets, would have prefered just normals really. but still happy. got a pair of bredls too, but not at the show.


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

freekygeeky said:


> who was teh person selling leos on blue gravel?


i was thinking that im sure they r member on here ive seen geckos for sale with blue gravel around lol


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

I didnt go but thanks to Wohic I got a Male Lavender Corn and A Female Hypo het Lav. :smile:


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

fazer600sy said:


> I didnt go but thanks to Wohic I got a Male Lavender Corn and A Female Hypo het Lav. :smile:


congrats : victory:


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

The Gecko's on Blue Gravel I think were "Big Yellow Gecko"!
Where we got our Giant from!

The Indian Rock is still available, I have the contact details of the seller if anyone is still interested.

And as for pics of what I got....check out the Picture Sections respectively!


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Luton Reptile Rescue said:


> Someone asked earlier about whether the indian python was sold? i dont think it was.... i was banned from selling my dwarf african rock python, part of the super snake group so a no no at shows.
> 
> did buy a very pretty pair of 100% het albino blairs phase grey banded kings. its just a shame they are hets, would have prefered just normals really. but still happy. got a pair of bredls too, but not at the show.


I don't see how a afrock is any different to an indian python being sold at a show??????


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Trice said:


> merged lol
> Thanks Ally for the geckos
> when i go the stenos i was told one was gravid


Yup, I'm sure there's an egg in there.

Turns out I met more people than I realised!
I'll have to have a badge or something next time... I was the one with the stenos, sungazers and mountain of other stuff - tall with dark hair...

I bought one of the pairs of Aroura House Snakes - I've been after them for so long it would be rude not to! I also got the MAHOOSIVE Texas Ratsnake from the same guy, an amazing snake!

A very good day, great turnout, well organised, good selection of animals - what can I say - thanks a million ERAC!!


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Ally said:


> Yup, I'm sure there's an egg in there.
> 
> Turns out I met more people than I realised!
> I'll have to have a badge or something next time... I was the one with the stenos, sungazers and mountain of other stuff - tall with dark hair...
> ...


Hellow 

You took the texan then  

Im the strage one lol u poked my probe in the rat snake. 

Whats that website i was looking for


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Ally said:


> Yup, I'm sure there's an egg in there.
> 
> Turns out I met more people than I realised!
> I'll have to have a badge or something next time... I was the one with the stenos, sungazers and mountain of other stuff - tall with dark hair...
> ...


Hey you! Someone pointed you out to me. I did say "There's Ally" as you walked past but you didn't hear

I always thought you were male!:lol2:


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Ally said:


> Yup, I'm sure there's an egg in there.
> 
> Turns out I met more people than I realised!
> I'll have to have a badge or something next time... I was the one with the stenos, sungazers and mountain of other stuff - tall with dark hair...
> ...


You met me too Ally, bet you dont know who i am though. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

And i have to say, well done to Peter and the guys who organised the show, they deserve a big thank you.


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Fangio said:


> Hey you! Someone pointed you out to me. I did say "There's Ally" as you walked past but you didn't hear
> 
> I always thought you were male!:lol2:


I missed you.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Fangio said:


> Hey you! Someone pointed you out to me. I did say "There's Ally" as you walked past but you didn't hear
> 
> I always thought you were male!:lol2:



:shock: Nope!!

Sorry, I probably wasn't concentrating! I really need to stop and ask who people are more often, I chat to everyone and find out I didn't ask who they were!



Snakes r grreat said:


> You met me too Ally, bet you dont know who i am though. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


See another one! Who are you then?


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Ally said:


> See another one! Who are you then?


I spoke to you about the red rock lizard, and you tried to convince me to get the female cham for Anna.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Aah! Yup, I know you!

*adds to "list of people I met and know who they are"*


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

haha shes on a role now XD

Gonna take over the world one reptile keeper at a time


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Snakes r grreat said:


> You met me too Ally, bet you dont know who i am though. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> *And i have to say, well done to Peter and the guys who organised the show, they deserve a big thank you.*


Indeed! Good show ERAC and you will be seeing me as a member (again) from the next meeting:no1:



Snakes r grreat said:


> I missed you.





Ally said:


> :shock: Nope!!
> 
> Sorry, I probably wasn't concentrating! I really need to stop and ask who people are more often, I chat to everyone and find out I didn't ask who they were!


Nah you were hurrying past so didn't hear........unless you did hear, saw it was me then run off!:lol2:

I know for future reference that you are a tall pretty lady Definately not a guy!:lol2:

I assume everyone is male until proven otherwise


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

does anyone know who was selling the patternless anerys... Mark really wants them and its his birthday begining of Nov... He will be the big 40 lol

Liz


----------



## Rob_in_essex (May 10, 2007)

Our new snakes the first two are our GTP



















and just for you Fangio our RTB


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

My friend who was with me bought a couple of corns from him, i will ask him if he got any details from him Liz.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Whoa that's some great pics there Rob! Such close up detail of a teeny little snake!

Nice RTB also!


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Snakes r grreat said:


> My friend who was with me bought a couple of corns from him, i will ask him if he got any details from him Liz.


Ty that would be useful..

Liz


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

We had a VERY long weekend!

For my corn collection we picked up

1.0 CB06 Anery Motley
1.0 CB07 Ghost "patternless" (pretty sure that means cubed.. photos tomorrow)
1.0 CB07 Blizzard
1.0 CB06 Lavender Motley (thanks Nige/Paul)

Was hoping for an older male ghost of some sort but the cubed was so pretty I thought it was well worth buying and waiting a few years  Sorted out all the males I need now I think!

We also picked up an adult female columbian rainbow boa right at the end for a steal, to go with our 1.2 group.

Got a few leopard geckos too and some huge adult male royal pythons. 

Not at the show but on the same trip we also picked up 4 adult female beardies, a sandfire, a very bright yellow, a supposed hypo though I'm not sure, and a strong red phase... all between 12-24 months old so will have some nice babies next year if I find the right male for them.

I didn't meet a huge amount of people, couldn't miss Nerys.. she was everywhere :Na_Na_Na_Na:, met twodogs, dropkickmurphy and royal boa briefly.. and spotted wohic because she had her t-shirt on.

It was pretty packed in the morning, we went out for lunch and then came back just before closing and picked up a few bargains


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Nice additions there!

How was the hotel?


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

I didnt go, but trese did, 
WE got
a new baby leo..erm..murphy's patterneless...
a couple of cresties, a gargoyle gecko.. 
A pair of dwarf sungazers...

oh and a FREE beardie yay lol


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Fangio said:


> Nice additions there!
> 
> How was the hotel?


NOISY! Jeez don't people in Basildon sleep? You could still hear people clearly outside at 5am in the morning.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Athravan said:


> NOISY! Jeez don't people in Basildon sleep? You could still hear people clearly outside at 5am in the morning.


Nah us Essex types need no sleep......sleep is for the WEAK!:lol2:

next time ignore my suggestions and you'll be ok!:smile:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Fangio said:


> Nah us Essex types need no sleep......sleep is for the WEAK!:lol2:
> 
> next time ignore my suggestions and you'll be ok!:smile:


It was cheap, allowed the dogs, and was 2 minutes drive to the show so I can't really complain too much about lack of sleep


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Athravan said:


> It was cheap, allowed the dogs, and was 2 minutes drive to the show so I can't really complain too much about lack of sleep


Ah well my suggestions aren't all bad then eh!:smile:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Fangio said:


> Ah well my suggestions aren't all bad then eh!:smile:


yeah they are


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

Fangio said:


> Nah us Essex types need no sleep......*sleep is for the WEAK!:lol2:*
> 
> next time ignore my suggestions and you'll be ok!:smile:


ROFL says you!! 



Athravan said:


> It was cheap, allowed the dogs, and was 2 minutes drive to the show so I can't really complain too much about lack of sleep


Everything in basilscum is cheap! lol


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

darkdan99 said:


> yeah they are


Hurry up and join the army you!:Na_Na_Na_Na:

I believe you agreed it's the best place in the area and said it's quite nice inside. If I'm wrong.....you're wrong!:lol2:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

pixie_bex said:


> ROFL says you!!
> 
> 
> 
> Everything in basilscum is cheap! lol


What.....I don't sleep. I merely lay horizontal and erm............meditate.


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

Fangio said:


> What.....I don't sleep. I merely lay horizontal and erm............meditate.


 
:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

Ally said:


> *A very good day, great turnout, well organised, good selection of animals - what can I say - thanks a million ERAC!![/*quote]
> 
> Ditto above :no1:
> 
> ...


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

1949_sam said:


> Ally said:
> 
> 
> > *A very good day, great turnout, well organised, good selection of animals - what can I say - thanks a million ERAC!![/*quote]
> ...


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

Beardies said:


> 1949_sam said:
> 
> 
> > sam what time did u leave??? i swear i saw you as i was just getting there lol
> ...


----------



## Nienna (Jan 17, 2007)

PSGeckos said:


> Well saw a few familiar faces, but no one seemed too interested to say hello
> Thanks to Nienna for picking up Kiora, enjoy her, she's a lovely gecko


It was lovely to meet you both! Kiora now has some pictures up in the photo section  Shes so photogenic lmao.


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

1949_sam said:


> Beardies said:
> 
> 
> > I got there quite late and left once everyone had packed up
> ...


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

Beardies said:


> 1949_sam said:
> 
> 
> > YOU HAVE A TWIN dun dun duuuuuun :lol2:
> ...


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

you both suck at quoting lol jk


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

*Hi All*

I got Lost - Thanks to the Navigational Skills of WOHIC. At one point I think that we were closer to Hamm than Basildon. Who else could mistake the Chanel Tunnel for the Dartford Tunnel?lol

I did'nt buy anything when we turned up at 10:30 but Wohic managed to do okay - as long as she is happy I am too.

It was nice to meet a few new faces like the lovely family from Islington and the two gigglers outside.


----------



## Dirteewrongen (Jan 6, 2007)

Ally said:


> Yup, I'm sure there's an egg in there.
> 
> Turns out I met more people than I realised!
> I'll have to have a badge or something next time... I was the one with the stenos, sungazers and mountain of other stuff - tall with dark hair...
> ...


 
I saw that texas rat Ally - he was huuuuuuge!!!!!
How big is he roughly? Never seen one anywhere near as big as that one!


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I saw the big texas too  I got a columbian rainbow boa and my cubed ghost from the same table.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Don't know really - at least 6'...
We'll measure him once he's settled down a bit - he was doing the 'warning bite' thing when we got him home, didn't want to push our luck!


----------



## Master_Of_Darkness (Sep 18, 2007)

Rob_in_essex said:


>


always wanted some of these  i like the green ones and red ones too.


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

Picked up a coastal from Athraven but the A1 was closed:whip: so i think most of the good stuff was sold by the time i got there at 2:30 Genetic Gems had a good stand though...


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

kato said:


> I got Lost - Thanks to the Navigational Skills of WOHIC. At one point I think that we were closer to Hamm than Basildon. Who else could mistake the Chanel Tunnel for the Dartford Tunnel?lol
> 
> I did'nt buy anything when we turned up at 10:30 but Wohic managed to do okay - as long as she is happy I am too.
> 
> It was nice to meet a few new faces like the lovely family from Islington and the two gigglers outside.


channel tunnel??? dartford tunnel??? :lol2: glad you made it in one piece though it was a good day


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

pixie_bex said:


> we should try and arrange a meet before crimbo, go out for a meal or something........ but not like the summer one where everyone stood poor old Nigey Bear up!!!


lol, not everyone, I was there !!


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> does anyone know who was selling the patternless anerys... Mark really wants them and its his birthday begining of Nov... He will be the big 40 lol
> 
> Liz


 
Sorry Liz, he didnt know, but i have another person to try.


----------



## Rob_in_essex (May 10, 2007)

Master_Of_Darkness said:


> always wanted some of these  i like the green ones and red ones too.


Same here, now i have one :mf_dribble: and i love it to bits. By the way thay all end up green with different markings, thats why they are called Green tree pythons
:lol2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

well, another cracking show from ERAC  really good attendance and a good selection of bits and bobs, hidden under all the corns and leos lol

hello to everyone i did meet, and hello to everyone i did not! next time!

mine was the table with this stuck on it.. and piled high with all sorts ! i was about most of the morning and lunchtime.. stood in front of the table, or hidden behind the photoboard.. white t-shirt with an otter saying "i;ve been stuffed by defra" on the front, mixed fabric (denim and camo) bootleg jeans, blonde hair, but up in a ponytail/knot










joining me on the table were Ally and Dave (luton reptile rescue).. that way we have a good selection, and there is always someone to watch the table !

i broke my "not buying at shows this year rule" tho !!

ally spotted a sweet little transpecos rat snake female, for a bargain price of £45, which she told me about and i nabbed... then i got two female leos.. 

also took home, more for rory, the adult female yemen ally had with her, and the adult male yemen who was hidden under our table all day - he's a rescue from dave at luton reptile rescue. he came with a monster size flexarium, just as well as all my spare rep bits are in dorset, not lincs yet, and we sawed off a nice chunk of the apple tree in rorys front garden at about midnight so they have some nice branches to climb about on.

as ever, thanks to ERAC for a belter 

Nerys


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Your table was my favourite table there  lol. Think i ended up there most of the time


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

awww.... *blushes* ta !!

i think next year, two tables may be an idea.. any higher and even dave would not have been able to see over the top!

N


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

next year i might take more money i think. Lol.
Wish i could have gotten that Blazing Blizzard


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

i should of got another Leo ....


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

leogirl said:


> i should of got another Leo ....


Told you so.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

Trice said:


> next year i might take more money i think. Lol.
> Wish i could have gotten that Blazing Blizzard


he's a sweetie eh.. such a character!

N


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Ah well. Maybe next time you're up here i'll stea...buy him from you


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Nerys said:


> he's a sweetie eh.. such a character!
> 
> N


Whereabouts was your stall Nerys? You said there'd be skunks!:lol2:
Ben


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

shiva&kaa123 said:


> Whereabouts was your stall Nerys? You said there'd be skunks!:lol2:
> Ben


She had the poster with very big pictures of corns on them.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

the skunks would not have been IN the hall, but the table i had was errr... opposite genetic gems.. piled sky high with goodies!

the skunks could not appear in the end, there was too much attention before the show about mammals in the car park, so in case the wrong people had read about it, it was felt safer to not have them there this time.

i know, its a shame, and thank you to connie and pete and everyone for allowing them last year, and being nice enough to keep me informed all the way as to this years appearence..

at this rate, i am going to have to do a skunk road show!

N


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

Trice said:


> Told you so.


lol yeah i shoulda listened to you! sorry i kinda dragged you round for ages 
least i got something tho


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Oh right, I know who you are now:lol2: Shame I didn't have more money
Ben


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Nerys said:


> hello to everyone i did meet, and hello to everyone i did not! next time!
> 
> joining me on the table were Ally and *Dave* (luton reptile rescue).. that way we have a good selection, and there is always someone to watch the table !
> 
> ...


Always wondered who he was, see him at all the shows, ello Dave. 

I nearly bought her for my oh, as i was told if i bought anymore reps before she got her cham, i would be unable to have children. :grin1: But untill we move, cant have anything else.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

leogirl said:


> lol yeah i shoulda listened to you! sorry i kinda dragged you round for ages
> least i got something tho


Lol that happened at Barking too


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

Trice said:


> Lol that happened at Barking too


lol i cant help it the money was burning a hole in my pocket and i couldnt decide which one to get 
next time i see ya i'll buy you a drink for your troubles lol


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

i was suprised to see a lot of adult mandarin ratsnakes at the show but man they were pretty....kept going up to look at them and those big dumerils boas....and royals were cheap there too...anyone wanting quality CB royals or looking to build a great leopard gecko group up cheap really missed out


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Did anyone think that the leopard geckos were just *too* cheap?

Doesn't it show that the market is dropping? There were grown on normals marked down to £10 by the end of the day and 4 month albinos marked down to £12.. adult normals, albinos and super hypos for £20!

I didn't see many blizzard morphs actually for which I was suprised, but for normals, albinos, hypos, super hypos, carrot tails.. there seemed to be such a flood the price was through the floor.

It seems a lot cheaper to me than a few years ago, perhaps the advent of the popularity of new morphs like the snows, aptors, raptors, etc. etc. is dropping the price on the common morphs.


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

the carrot tails for £35 were lovely i WILL be getting another gecko :lol2: i will be going there if i do next yr. i saw a nice blizzard though and im not normally a fan of them but the high yellows and normals were very nice too. I like the tank with blue gravel could they be kept on that permanently???


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Athravan said:


> Did anyone think that the leopard geckos were just *too* cheap?
> 
> Doesn't it show that the market is dropping? There were grown on normals marked down to £10 by the end of the day and 4 month albinos marked down to £12.. adult normals, albinos and super hypos for £20!
> 
> ...


Dorlin' You shoulda looked closer  i saw a few stalls with Blizzards, Even Nerys' stall had a blazing blizzard male.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

i had two  the Blazing Blizard, still for sale, and the snake eye Blizard - which i am getting quite fond of now..

N


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Oh yeaaaah! i remember.. that snake eyed Blizzard looked Amazing


----------

